# Scans and ILs in Belfast



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi girls
For anyone who has used the new belfast office of GCRM do you know do they do ILs and if so how much?
Also do you know if they do scans for people who aren't their patients and again how much?
I was with GCRM Glasgow a few years back.  Don't know if that will help me.
Origin and Rfc only do scans for their own clients when I tried them at start of summer.
Any other advice for scan/ILs in or around Belfast gratefully received.
I know there is Kingsbridge but they're £180 for ILs and I'd imagine they'd be dear for scans too?
I'm hoping to cycle with serum in January hence all the queries  
DE
X


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Dr Roberts in Dundonald consulting rooms did my scans. I was always slotted in before work at around 8am. Pretty sure they were 120 each. I don't know if they do ils but theres plenty of them there so might be worth asking. 

Good luck

Katie x


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks katie


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Just to update girls

Contacted dundonald consulting rooms 02890 484840, and they'll do ILs for about £150 if I supply the ILs and I reckon I can get them from chemist in London for about £15.  Kingsbridge on lisburn road in belfast were £180 and they supplied ILs. So much of a muchness!

dundonald consulting rooms will also do scans, initial one £130, as you get short consult with it, then £100 for subsequent scans.  They also do monitoring bloods, not sure of prices but they were very helpful when I called.

Also babybond, just off malone road i think, 0845 3511155, do monitoring scans for £99.

X


----------

